# Sub Gas Meters



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got a call from a company that installed bottle washer that uses a gas fired heater and they want to know how much gas it is using. So the answer is to install an indoor Sub Gas Meter, but the question is where do you get them from?

The only gas meters I ever installed where supplied by the gas company. I found a few suppliers online, but was hoping for a company that someone has dealt with.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You can time the existing meter when it the only unit is running..


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Just got a call from a company that installed bottle washer that uses a gas fired heater and they want to know how much gas it is using. So the answer is to install an indoor Sub Gas Meter, but the question is where do you get them from?
> 
> The only gas meters I ever installed where supplied by the gas company. I found a few suppliers online, but was hoping for a company that someone has dealt with.


Norgas has both sub meters and BTU meters. 

I just noticed they also have runtime meters which might work better.

http://www.norgas.com/runtime.htm

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Norgas has both sub meters and BTU meters.
> 
> Mark


Whats the diffrance between a sub meter and a BTU meter? Other than price... I found a submeter for $160, and a BTU meter are $700 and up.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Whats the diffrance between a sub meter and a BTU meter? Other than price... I found a submeter for $160, and a BTU meter are $700 and up.


Nevermind, Norgas's website explains what a BTU meter is, where I thought it was just another form of messureing gas used, which was a wrong thought. It messures thermal energy. 

The meter they make that will fit the bill is the NG4 unit. http://www.norgas.com/metering.htm


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Try checking with Mcjunkin.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the input. I got my meter in today, now I need to prefab some sort of suppurt for it out of UniStrut


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Pictures, pretty please...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Pictures, pretty please...


 Of the meter now? or of the unistrut prefab and install?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Weld a piece of angle to a piece of flat stock, bolt it to the floor with wedge anchors, and bolt your pipes to it with a u bolt.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Of the meter now? or of the unistrut prefab and install?


 Both!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Thank you all for the input. I got my meter in today, now I need to prefab some sort of suppurt for it out of UniStrut


I love a nice solid support system that's made using every different type of strut elbow/bracket/connector under the sun; all stolen from the sparkies' sea-can of course.

I mean it. Many folks take little to no pride in pipe supports, which is partially a product of contractors breathing down their necks screaming for linear footage.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Dual post. Sorry


----------

